# NDD! Tama Starclassic Bubinga



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2012)

I have wanted one of these kits since Tama first released them and I finally got one. I snagged it used from Guitar Center for about a third of what it should've been selling for.

I'll post some pics and stuff later after I have a chance to play with them. I got home too late last night to really do anything with them past setting them up.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2012)

Need better pics and some sound clips 
Love the finish!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 29, 2012)

This reminds me of the kit I used to have. I had red too, just not the sparkle. Changed them into white elite bubinga shells since I got so good offer, wouldn't really have changed them otherwise. So, nice one: You're not gonna regret this!


----------



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> This reminds me of the kit I used to have. I had red too, just not the sparkle. Changed them into white elite bubinga shells since I got so good offer, wouldn't really have changed them otherwise. So, nice one: You're not gonna regret this!



Oh yeah, I didn't even really go over the color in my post.

It's actually like a pink color, though it looks red in my pic. Guitar Center captured it better than I could, oddly enough.






This is either an older Starclassic Bubinga or a Bubinga Elite. It's hard to tell because it's the exact same shells and badges, but it's a custom order finish, and as far as I know, the finish is the only thing that differs between them.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 29, 2012)

There are a few different things that differ, like the color, but it's minor stuff. In my shells there is no badge, it's just something they paint in the shell and afaik, that's also one thing that's different between the two.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> There are a few different things that differ, like the color, but it's minor stuff. In my shells there is no badge, it's just something they paint in the shell and afaik, that's also one thing that's different between the two.



That's what I mean. It's a decal rather than a metal badge. Mine is also painted decals.

The first run Starclassic Bubingas and the modern day Bubinga Elites are the same, except for the selection of finishes.

Then, we have the modern day Starclassic Bubingas, which have metal badges, and are made in China AFAIK, and then the Starclassic Performer Bubinga/Birch, which have metal badges and are made in China.

The first run bubinga's and modern day bubinga elites have 7MM bubinga tom shells, with 8MM kicks.

The modern Starclassic Bubingas have 8MM tom shells with 9MM kicks, and I want to say they have wrap finishes.

These ones I have are at the very least first-run Starclassic Bubingas. Made in Japan, thicker shells, painted decal badge.

Edit: By the way, post a pic of your kit. I love these things in white.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I caught the sun shining into my room so I was able to get a pretty accurate rendition of the color in a pic.

Don't mind the shitty logo on the kick drum, I haven't managed to scrape it off yet.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2012)

Videos


----------



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Videos



Soooooon..... muahahaha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't have any pics right now, but here's a video that features my kit. Don't mind my playing though...


Looking forward to see how yours play!


----------



## Razzy (Nov 30, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Don't have any pics right now, but here's a video that features my kit. Don't mind my playing though...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see how yours play!




I dig your band a lot man!


----------



## Swyse (Nov 30, 2012)

10/10, would bang.


----------



## Joh (Nov 30, 2012)

Really like the color combo on this kit dude! Bubinga shells sound awesome too!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

congrats...

...ebay that kick drum skin, its gotta be collectible!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 4, 2012)

gorgeous kit! Id love a tama starclassic someday, but I have no business owning 2 kits right now and I'm not getting rid of my DW!


----------



## Darkened (Dec 16, 2012)

Great Tama! If I had money I would buy Tama Starclassic or Mapex Saturn, my two dream sets  What snare do you have to it?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 27, 2012)

Darkened said:


> Great Tama! If I had money I would buy Tama Starclassic or Mapex Saturn, my two dream sets  What snare do you have to it?



I've got a Pork Pie little squealer at the moment, but I'm ordering either a Tama S.L.P. power maple or g-bubinga this week.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 28, 2012)

A few times my drummer has been given starclassic bubinga kits for tour support from tama, they always sound great, have a nice low end in the toms that sounds huge. I don't know too much about drums because I'm a guitarist but i know that these ones sound great!


----------



## Razzy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I thought you'd like to see what the kit looks like with that crap scraped off the kick drum.






I'll be working on a video tomorrow, so we'll see what happens, haha.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful. Looking forward for the video!


----------



## Augminished (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice dude looks great!

Really thinking about picking one of these up. Not sure if I want to go full bubinga or the birch/bubinga. Looking forward to the video.


----------

